# Clubhouse Forum Guidelines



## erocker (Jun 12, 2012)

The Clubhouse Forums is for lighter/more relaxed topics that may or may not fit into one of the other forum sections. Topics must still remain pertinent to the direction of this website (PC hardware tech and gaming). This is a place for people to kick back and share their general interests. Please be aware that there are still some guidelines to follow in regards to posting. They are as follows:

Be polite, if you have nothing nice to say then don't say anything at all. This includes trolling, continuous use of bad language (ie. cussing), flaming and insulting others. For the most part, post in a respectful and civil manner, especially when addressing one another.
Stay on topic of the thread. Changing/going off the topic won't help the discussion.
If you reply to multiple posts use the "multi quote" button, that way the forum is easier to read.

The overall Forum Guidelines are at the top of every section or you can read them *here*. Please familiarize yourself with them.

Thank you for your cooperation!


----------

